# Can I microwave that?!



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello there,

I've got a big'ol bag of live sphagnum moss... However, there are a ton of spiders, millipedes, and smaller insects (possibly mites), that I'd love to dispose of before putting this stuff in my tanks. Can I microwave this stuff without the moss dying? I'm assuming if I can, not for too long because I'll heat up the water in the bag and boil the moss. But any insight is helpful!


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd imagine that it wouldn't be good for it. 

Just soak it in water overnight it won't harm the moss and will drown insects.
What you are escribing could make good frog food why not keep them?

Justin


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

jdart16 said:


> I'd imagine that it wouldn't be good for it.
> 
> Just soak it in water overnight it won't harm the moss and will drown insects.
> What you are escribing could make good frog food why not keep them?
> ...


I won't be getting my frogs until around halloween or thanksgiving.. depending on availability... plus the millipede is about 1.5 inches. haha


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Microwave will cook the plants as well as the bugs. So, no.


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

harrywitmore said:


> Microwave will cook the plants as well as the bugs. So, no.


cheers


----------



## piznipy (Aug 19, 2008)

yea i wouldn't microwave it. but if you did i imagine the spores would survive and regrow. if I was you I would either use a pesticide and wash out the moss thoroughly or just hold it upside down and shake. lol. theres not much i think you can do.


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

piznipy said:


> yea i wouldn't microwave it. but if you did i imagine the spores would survive and regrow. if I was you I would either use a pesticide and wash out the moss thoroughly or just hold it upside down and shake. lol. theres not much i think you can do.


haha. thanks piznipy. The problem has been remedied though. I submerged the moss in water for a day. The insects have been eliminated, and the moss is thriving... I added some springtails to eat up all the dead insects and everything is doing quite well.

cheers


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Glad to see you got the bugs out.


----------

